# rear hydraulics



## wedcat15 (May 9, 2016)

Hello, I have a Massey MF1736 compact tractor. Has anyone added rear hydraulics to theirs? I'm sure there are some third party options but would rather keep to the manufacturers options. 
thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Are we to assume here, that you have exhausted all options from your local dealer, and are now searching for factory parts/kits from an outside source?


----------



## wedcat15 (May 9, 2016)

No i am just trying to figure out how hard it is to add this to the tractor. I will buy the parts from the local dealer.


----------

